# Indian and Four Mile Creek?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Did some smallie creek scouting today. Access to Indian Creek was easy enough to find, and it looks like a nice creek to wade. But, does anyone know where to get a parking permit? Now, Four Mile Creek access was not that easy to find. The area didn't seem very fisherman friendly as there were no trespassing signs at every bridge. Wading may be out, but if I can find an access point, I think that I can fish it from a kayak (I only need about 4? of water). Anyone know of an access point? What about the bridge near 177 just south of Darrtown, Eaton Rd bridge, or Four Mile Creek Rd? Thanks!


----------



## fishingcubs (Apr 26, 2004)

I fished Four Mile while up at Miami, and know of a couple of access points. Your best bet is the covered bridge. You can park there for free all day without a pass, and it takes you right dow to a pool that has yeilded to 3.5's and one lunker pushin 7lbs. All you have to do is walk across the bridge, and there will be a gate you can go through to get down to the water. You could also go up to acton (Houston Woods) lake, and park by the spillway. That is the beginning of Four-Mile. You can park there without a pass as long as you want, and you'll be able to wade/kayak as far down as you like. Four-Mile is a great smallie lake. If you don't pick anything up with tupes and cranks, go to an old trusty rooster tail, 1/8 ounce and you'll have a ball. We probabaly caught a couple hundred smallies ranging from 7 ounces, all the way up to the big boys. If you cant find the covered bridge, just go to google and type in Oxford Ohio and covered bridge, and you'll find it. Good luck.
Cubs


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Reuszer, check your PM's


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the help! I guess that I did not go far enough upstream to find the access points. I cant wait until the ice melts to give the river a try.

Fishingredhawk, there must be a problem with my PMs..I did not receive the PM that you sent.


----------

